# Enable Hebrew subtitles in Viera



## ronisapir (Apr 21, 2012)

hi,
i'm using panasonic lcd viera model no TH-L42U30M, and trying to watch a movie through usb. 
i'm using an srt file and the only option in the tv is with english chines and latin.
is there any version update to enable hebrew subtitle to enable these kind of subtitle?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to HTS!! I can't seem to download the online manual, but Hebrew is NOT an option on my Panny TV. It should be clearly listed in the "subtitles" options in the menu. If it isn't listed, the TV will not decode Hebrew subtitles. Also, the source (movie on Blu Ray, DVD, usb etc.) has to have the subtitles in Hebrew for it to decode them. It does not seem to be a popular option for whatever reason. If your source has Hebrew subtitles, you can select it there (at the source), and you should be able to see them.

For example, even if the TV will not decode Hebrew subtitles, if you put-in a Blu Ray that has it as an option. Select it from the Blu Ray's menu, and you should be able to see them without a problem. I see that you are using usb for movies, so check and see if the movie has a menu with subtitle options. Good Luck!!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I finally got the manual to download, and there seem to be various options. 

You have _teletext_ which only seems to work on broadcast (cable, aerial antenna ect.) sources.

The subtitles seem to just go through the options provided by the source in an "Option 1, 2 3 etc." manner. You can also change subtitle text (font), but the source will _still_ need to have Hebrew as an option to work. In other words, the TV can not display something that isn't encoded in the movie.

Here's a link to the page with the manual as a PDF; I hope this helps. The info is on pg. 42.


----------

